

Ask HN: Atlanta Hacker News Meetup? - ajaimk

Do hacker news readers in Atlanta want a meetup?
======
apurva
Any Gatech folks amongst us? Will be fun to catch up with some folks in
college... Btw, did anyone manage to go to Atlanta Startup Weekend?

~~~
ajaimk
Tech folk here in a room half filled with Tech grads at ASW3 :-)

------
gte910h
Perhaps something at Gordon Biersh, Einsteins or the Vortex on a Monday or
Tuesday?

I think the week of thanksgiving is a bad idea.

------
jhancock
Where is the atlanta hacker events list/twitter/etc?? I may be able to come to
an event and would like a channel for event notices.

------
MicahWedemeyer
Don't we all already do this at barcamp/asw/startup riot/startup
drinks/etc/etc/etc?

~~~
brianculler
Yeah, it'd be all the same people.

Not that theres anything wrong with that :)

~~~
bscofield
I'll be in the Atlanta area around Thanksgiving if you wanted one not-regular-
attendee person - I might be able to sneak away from the in-laws for a meetup.

------
quizbiz
I would be happy to host people at Emory University. Email me
nir.levy@emory.edu

------
Oompa
I'm down. Name a time & place and if I can make it, I'll be there.

------
bigjust
we could use <http://www.freesideatl.org> as a meeting place

------
bmickler
Count me in! Post a time a place...

------
abalashov
I'm down (live in Midtown).

------
matterco
I will be there

------
jsolson
Sounds grand.

------
lorennorman
Sure!

~~~
mtodd
Loren is always down for a party. :)

